

Ask HN: Bought a domain on SEDO and the seller canceled after I sent payment - fourstar

Short story:<p>I purchased a domain on SEDO. Sent the payment ($1,000), didn&#x27;t hear back anything. Asked what was happening last night in the SEDO transfer center, and received an email saying that the transaction has been canceled and I&#x27;ll be getting a refund.<p>I&#x27;m looking at the whois of the domain, and it definitely appears to be owned by the same person who listed it.<p>What legal rights do I have here? Anyone faced a similar issue? Is it worth pursuing legal action?
======
lutusp
> Is it worth pursuing legal action?

Not unless you don't get the refund. If it was $10,000 or $100,000 I might
answer differently.

~~~
fourstar
Ugh. Bummer. Was really stoked about the domain too.

